# Legit Source of DNP UK



## rocheyd (Sep 13, 2017)

Alright guys, 


Probably get slated to **** for posting this thread, but a brother needs to find a legit source of DNP in the UK, too many scammers out there! 


Appreciate any advice, suggestions and knowledge you guys have to share on the subject.


And if somebody could PM me with a source that would be awesome.


Peace and Love


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

I hope you get scammed again by every PM you get.

Good Luck


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 13, 2017)

great input you soft ****


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> great input you soft ****



You know that your post is obnoxious yet this is how you react when you get a response you expected. 

Very dynamic thread.

Pro tip: asking strangers on the internet for sources like this is why there are so many scammers. So your post looking for a source actually proliferated the scams.


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 13, 2017)

Just no need in saying I hope you get scammed is there?

Meant to be a board to share information, experiences and support one anothers journeys but all you seem to get is people putting other people down and slating them. 

Thought a community like this would actively want to help someone have a safe and productive experience, my bad.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 13, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> Meant to be a board to share information, experiences and support one anothers journeys



You seem to be familiar with what this board is all about, except the part about us not being a source board.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> Just no need in saying I hope you get scammed is there?
> 
> Meant to be a board to share information, experiences and support one anothers journeys but all you seem to get is people putting other people down and slating them.
> 
> Thought a community like this would actively want to help someone have a safe and productive experience, my bad.


Do you ask random strangers for heroin too? We aren't your friends. You've been here 5 minutes and you are asking for a source. Why would anyone give you a legit source? It is stupid and you deserve whatever you get.

If that hurt your feelings...good!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2017)

(917) 746-0810

text only. 

Goes by tommy, works at customs. He'll get it there.


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 13, 2017)

No ones hurt my feelings thanks. Apologies if I've offended anyone just looking for a little guidance..

I've read many posts on this board and you guys seem like a very knowledgable and helpful group, I could have went about it a little better. 

Sorry bro's


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

As iron said, this isn't a source board.  We try to keep the scammers out so we can just share advice, experience, and some laughs.
We encourage all members to read the forum rules and stickies.  The rules state this isn't a source board so people get offended when people post threads looking for sources.
If anyone sends you a PM with a source, they're probably a scammer.  All you've achieved with this thread is making yourself a target for scams.


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 13, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> As iron said, this isn't a source board.  We try to keep the scammers out so we can just share advice, experience, and some laughs.
> We encourage all members to read the forum rules and stickies.  The rules state this isn't a source board so people get offended when people post threads looking for sources.
> If anyone sends you a PM with a source, they're probably a scammer.  All you've achieved with this thread is making yourself a target for scams.



My bad. Apologies to all. 

Lemme just flip the the thread then... anybody got any experience with DNP, talkin both good and bad? Optimum dose for you. Cycle length etc.


Again didn't set out to offend or make enemies &#55358;&#56601;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Yep, ran the stuff for a while. 250 for a few days, 500 then topped out at 750/day for 60 days total. Dropped a total of about 50lbs and immediately gained it all back. DNP is a quick fix and unless the underlying issues that made you fat in the first place are addressed, it'll all come right back. 

I've ran it three times but never again. imo, it's not worth it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 13, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Yep, ran the stuff for a while. 250 for a few days, 500 then topped out at 750/day for 60 days total. Dropped a total of about 50lbs and immediately gained it all back. DNP is a quick fix and unless the underlying issues that made you fat in the first place are addressed, it'll all come right back.
> 
> I've ran it three times but never again. imo, it's not worth it.



You take it orally or rectally?


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 13, 2017)

docdepanda187123 said:


> you take it orally or rectally?



i had the option of taking it orally?!


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

It's not the destination, it's the journey.
Just go with it...


----------



## jakeys (Sep 14, 2017)

Reddit has a board dedicated to this, much like it has for steroid sources. Google is your friend in this instance.


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 14, 2017)

What would you say the 50lbs was? I know they say DNP is Anti-Catabolic, but surely that 50lbs can't ALL be fat, can it???


I appreciate your opinion mate.


How was your diet when you came off? Would you say you have to eat at a defficit when you come off just to keep the weight off? or just holy bible clean...


What would you guys recommend as the best cutting cycle you have ever done... and why?


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 14, 2017)

You have to be given access to it by the mods and so far they haven't accepted me sadly


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 14, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> What would you say the 50lbs was? I know they say DNP is Anti-Catabolic, but surely that 50lbs can't ALL be fat, can it???
> 
> 
> I appreciate your opinion mate.
> ...



Nope, not all fat. Not by a long shot. I will admit, my diet was not as on-point as it should have been but hey, if I had the discipline to eat correctly I would have never gotten into that mess in the first place. 

My diet while off was relatively similar while on, kept the deficit sane and kept at it. It didn't matter though, it all came back because I lacked the discipline necessary to do it right. In the end, I wound up a smaller version of me, leaner, maybe but it honestly just looked bad.

Best "cutting" cycle I've ever done is maintenance calories and low-dose tren.


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 14, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Nope, not all fat. Not by a long shot. I will admit, my diet was not as on-point as it should have been but hey, if I had the discipline to eat correctly I would have never gotten into that mess in the first place.
> 
> My diet while off was relatively similar while on, kept the deficit sane and kept at it. It didn't matter though, it all came back because I lacked the discipline necessary to do it right. In the end, I wound up a smaller version of me, leaner, maybe but it honestly just looked bad.
> 
> Best "cutting" cycle I've ever done is maintenance calories and low-dose tren.



Thanks man, great insight into it. 

Tren E or A? would you have some Test in there aswell


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 14, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> Thanks man, great insight into it.
> 
> Tren E or A? would you have some Test in there aswell



I'm on TRT so I always have a little test in my system but yes, run test with your tren.
I like to keep my esters similar so I ran tren e with my test c

The biggest thing though was learning and applying discipline to my diet. Drugs can only do so much.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Nope, not all fat. Not by a long shot. I will admit, my diet was not as on-point as it should have been but hey, if I had the discipline to eat correctly I would have never gotten into that mess in the first place.
> 
> My diet while off was relatively similar while on, kept the deficit sane and kept at it. It didn't matter though, it all came back because I lacked the discipline necessary to do it right. In the end, I wound up a smaller version of me, leaner, maybe but it honestly just looked bad.
> 
> Best "cutting" cycle I've ever done is maintenance calories and low-dose tren.



You looked like a straight up lumberjack when I first met you <3


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 14, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You looked like a straight up lumberjack when I first met you <3



You should see me now bae, still holding a hair under 270 and leaner than ever. I'll wear that flannel you like the next time we hook up.


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 14, 2017)

Trying to get my diet on point just now before I start any drugs. 

Day by day getting better, eating at a deficit is no problem but its trying to balance them macros that is the problem as I don't fully understand them or how I should set them out for my body and to meet my goals, just reading up on these now.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 14, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> Trying to get my diet on point just now before I start any drugs.
> 
> Day by day getting better, eating at a deficit is no problem but its trying to balance them macros that is the problem as I don't fully understand them or how I should set them out for my body and to meet my goals, just reading up on these now.



When you have questions, feel free to ask. That's what we're here for.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2017)

rocheyd said:


> Trying to get my diet on point just now before I start any drugs.
> 
> Day by day getting better, eating at a deficit is no problem but its trying to balance them macros that is the problem as I don't fully understand them or how I should set them out for my body and to meet my goals, just reading up on these now.




https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10255-A-Primer-on-DCA-IIFYM-for-Aspiring-Dieters


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi guys just read this thread and I just wondered is 60 days at such a high dose such a good idea ? Only asking because I have only really ever heard of people doing 14 to 20 days at most and usually ramping up from say 150 to a max of 500 then back down ? I will be honest this drug is one I have never and will probably never touch just because I think it's much more maintainable to do it naturally with diet and cardio?


----------



## DThunder (Oct 26, 2017)

what IS the best place to find a source? and is there a way to test it? like..... idk PH test paper  lol


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2017)

DThunder said:


> what IS the best place to find a source? and is there a way to test it? like..... idk PH test paper  lol



Its explosive. See if it blows up when you hold a match to it.


----------



## DThunder (Oct 30, 2017)

haha yea ok


----------



## itismethebee (Oct 30, 2017)

Hardhittingoldboy said:


> Hi guys just read this thread and I just wondered is 60 days at such a high dose such a good idea ? Only asking because I have only really ever heard of people doing 14 to 20 days at most and usually ramping up from say 150 to a max of 500 then back down ? I will be honest this drug is one I have never and will probably never touch just because I think it's much more maintainable to do it naturally with diet and cardio?


Honestly dude I did 18 days on 500 ed, it was hell but I maintained the lost weight until l I started lifting again, and even then the weight gain came from muscle mass and I can see it in the mirror. it didnt eat away at muscle. I kept the weight off for the next 2 weeks and I was solid, no rebound nothing
went from 205 to 183lb while NOT working out properly, bc who are we kidding, you cant do that on dnp


----------

